# Japan Forum > Japanese Language & Linguistics >  Do you speak Japanese ?

## Evelyn1021

Do you speak Japanese ? Just to know everyone's level and who to ask questions to in the Nihongo lounge, I'd like to know what's your level in Japanese. I have started last year and I am almost conversational. I understand better written Japanese (I love Kanji !! ).

----------


## GhostRider2

Though European, I speak, read and write Japanese fluently as some of my relatives are Japanese [either part or 3/4ths]. I spent 10 years in Japan as a teenager / young adult and go back routinely.

----------

